# Gigabit-Lan verlegen



## narcoleptic (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich ziehe um und habe in der neuen Wohnung 120MBit-Kabel. Um das vernünftig nutzen zu können, möchte ich ein Gigabit-Lan verlegen.

Dazu habe ich mir ein Kabel gekauft: S/UTP CAT.5e  

Wenn ich nun an den Enden RJ45-Stecker crimpe, bekomme ich funktionsfähige Kabel. Die schaffen allerdings nur etwa 10MBit. Bei einer Kabellänge von 3m (Testzwecke)

Nehme ich ein gekauftes, gleich langes Gigabit-Ethernet-Kabel, bekomme ich bekomme ich auch entsprechende Geschwindigkeiten.

Ich nutze einen D-Link Gigabit Switch.

Wenn ich hier mein Eigenbau-Kabel anschließe, werden die LED orange. Nutze ich die gekauften Kabel, sind die LED grün. Meiner Meinung nach ein Zeichen, dass die Eigenbau-Kabel nicht Gigabit-fähig sind.

Nun meine Frage: Wieso? --> laut meinen Internet-Recherchen, sind die S-UTP Cat.5e für Gigabit geeignet. 

Kann es an falschen RJ45-Steckern liegen? 

Danke für Eure Antworten

Gruß Narco


----------



## Topper_Harley (2. Dezember 2017)

Stell mal bilder rein wie du die Stecker aufgelegt hast, evtl. verdrillung zuweit aufgemacht? Schirm zu früh geöffnet?

Ich weiß net wie empfindlich die Kabel auf verschiedene kleinere "unsauberkeiten" bei der Verarbeitung reagieren.
Könnt mir halt vorstellen das Gigabit bei 5e schon grenzwertig ist. Evtl. haben wir hier ja nen Netztwerkpro der das weiß


Hab gerade Haus gebaut und hunderte Meter Cat7 verlegt und aufgelegt, gab bei keinem Strang probleme.... läuft alles auf Gigabit und schafft bissle über 100Mb die sek.



Gruß


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Dezember 2017)

S/UTP... Also Metallgeflecht und Adernpaare ohne Folienabschirmung? Wenn dem so ist... Kein Wunder.

So etwas darf es da schon sein Cat.7 Netzwerkkabel Verlegekabel 1000 MHz S-FTP/PIMF orange - KabelScheune.de, dann klappts auch mit dem Giga Netz 

Stecker (Keystones) oder Dosen sollten dann schon mindestens Cat6a Standard haben.



narcoleptic schrieb:


> Kann es an falschen RJ45-Steckern liegen?


Haste mal eine Type, was du da gekauft hast.

Für GigaBit wird mindestens Cat5e S/FTP Kabel benötigt. Diesen Standard entsprechen auch deine Patchkabel. Darum hast du damit auch die entsprechende Verbindung. Wenn du aber schon deine Wohnung ordentlich verkabeln willst, nimm das oben Verlinkte.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Dezember 2017)

Könnte es sein, dass beim Crimpen irgendetwas schief gelaufen und es können einige Adernpaare nicht angesprochen werden, dann ist man bei 10 MBit. Es gibt auch Testgeräte dafür.



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Für GigaBit wird mindestens Cat5e S/FTP Kabel benötigt. Diesen Standard entsprechen auch deine Patchkabel. Darum hast du damit auch die entsprechende Verbindung. Wenn du aber schon deine Wohnung ordentlich verkabeln willst, nimm das oben Verlinkte.



CAT5 UTP reicht bei 2,5 GBit 100m weit und bei 10GBit 22m (in störungsarmen Umgebungen sogar bis 45m), soviel dazu.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Dezember 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> CAT5 UTP reicht bei 2,5 GBit 100m weit und bei 10GBit 22m (in störungsarmen Umgebungen sogar bis 45m), soviel dazu.


Wo steht das?


----------



## Pu244 (2. Dezember 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wo steht das?



Ethernet – Wikipedia

Mit geschirmten CAT5 Kabeln kommt man, bei 10 GBit, angeblich sogar noch weiter als 45m. Die Amis und der große Rest der Welt, hält allerdings nicht so viel von Schirmung, nur wir in Europa (und speziell in Deutschland) setzen auf den Overkill, wenn es um Kabel geht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2017)

Selbst Flachbandkabel wo alles parallel läuft gehen auf 3m locker.
Tippe auf eine grundsätzliche Verwechslung beim Crimpen, Feinheiten machen auf der Entfernung nicht viel.


----------



## narcoleptic (2. Dezember 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> S/UTP... Also Metallgeflecht und Adernpaare ohne Folienabschirmung? Wenn dem so ist... Kein Wunder.
> 
> So etwas darf es da schon sein Cat.7 Netzwerkkabel Verlegekabel 1000 MHz S-FTP/PIMF orange - KabelScheune.de, dann klappts auch mit dem Giga Netz
> 
> ...



Hi
die Stecker ware ziemlich günstoger Schrott aus Asien. Ich habe jetzt eben Cat6a-taugliche Stecker bestellt und versuche damit mein Glück. Wenn das nichts wird, schaue ich mal nach anderen Kabeln

Danke erstmal für den Hinweis, dachte es hinge nur vom Kabel ab

Gruß Narco


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt auch Wanddosen ohne Crimpen falls du dir da leichter tust.
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: netzwerkdose werkzeugfrei


----------



## Matusalem (3. Dezember 2017)

Hier noch ein Link, welche wahrscheinlich die Begründung liefert warum bei Dir der Link mit nur 10MBit/s lief.

Langsames LAN, eine Fehlerursache

UTP Cat5e ist für Gigabit-Ethernet absolut ausreichend, auch auf 100m. Siehe den offiziellen Standard IEEE802.3. Nur wenn man LAN Kabel parallel zu Stromleitungen verlegt oder andere starke Störer vermutet gibt es Probleme. Das macht sich allerdings durch fehlerhafte Frames bemerkbar, nicht durch eine niedrige Datenrate.


----------



## Stockmann (4. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Such dir ein Schema aus entweder nach A oder nach B.
Und verdrahte beide Anschlüsse mal neu.

Ich tippe auf eine fehlerhafte Verdrahtung.


----------



## 4B11T (4. Dezember 2017)

Grundsätzlich rate ich dir vom Selbstbau ab, wenn möglich sollten vorkonfektionierte Kabel komplett incl. Steckern in der richtigen Länge verlegt werden. Es sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, wenn das Kabelende hinter der Fußleiste hervorkommt, aber du bekommst die Schirmung sonst nicht richtig dran und du sparst dir zwei zusätzliche Steckverbindungen samt zusätzlich entstehendem Übergangswiderstand.

Cat 7 ist sowieso Hokuspokus, da es keine Dosen/Stecker dafür gibt...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Dezember 2017)

100 Mbit/s gehen mit den Adern 123 und 6. 10 Mbit/s ebenfalls. Für Gigabit braucht man alle 8. Diese müssen richitg angelegt sein (Manche Netzwerkadapter/Switche könne das auch korrigieren. 
Ich denke die Switche und Netzwerkkarten können Autonegotioation, Das ist schon lange Standard.
@4B11T 
Einen RJ45 Stecker gibt es nicht, aber den Tera: Twisted-Pair-Kabel – Wikipedia
Man kann das auch an normale RJ45er crimpen. Für GB müssen diese 8 Kontakte haben.
Hast du Systemkabel (für Wnadverlegung, starr) oder Patchkabel (flexibel) gekauft?
Nur Patchkabel kann gecrimpt werden, das andere braucht ne Dose.
Das mit dem Patchkabel hinter der Leiste ist Murks. Mache das richtig mit Patchpanel und Dose.


----------



## 4B11T (4. Dezember 2017)

Murks... naja ist Ansichtssache.

Ich finde:
1. Der Übergang der Schirmung vom Kabel in der Wand zur Dose wird niemals so gut, (vorallem, wenn man ggf. an Einzelschirmung der neuen Standards denkt) wie bei einem komplett fertigen Patchkabel mit werksseitig verbauten Steckern.
2. Man hat nur eine gesteckte Verbindung am Router und eine Verbindung am PC. Das verlängert wiederum die mögliche Kabellänge ohne Bandbreitenverlust.
3. Cat6 & RJ45 ist eigentlich schon überholt. Man könnte jetzt Cat7 verlegen und später dann auf RJ45 Nachfolgerdosen umbauen, was aber, wenn dann Cat7 schon wieder nicht mehr reicht? Ich mache einfach die Fußleiste ab, nehme das aktuelle Patchkabel raus und lege ein neues rein, fertig. Bei Wanddurchgängen muss natürlich so viel Platz sein, dass sich ein Stecker durchfädeln lässt.
4. Kostengünstiger, da warum auch immer der laufende Meter Wandkabel sehr teuer ist. Dazu kommen noch 2 Wanddosen und 2 kurze Patchkabel. Mehr Geld für weniger Leistung, nur damit schicke Wanddosen hinterm Schreibtisch sind? Sehe ich nicht ein


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> 1. Der Übergang der Schirmung vom Kabel in der Wand zur Dose wird niemals so gut, (vorallem, wenn man ggf. an Einzelschirmung der neuen Standards denkt) wie bei einem komplett fertigen Patchkabel mit werksseitig verbauten Steckern.


Und wieso nicht? Ein durchgehend vom Router zum PC geschirmtes Kabel verursacht nur Erdschlaufen und ist zu vermeiden!



> 2. Man hat nur eine gesteckte Verbindung am Router und eine Verbindung am PC. Das verlängert wiederum die mögliche Kabellänge ohne Bandbreitenverlust.


Cat6 ist auf 100m ausgelegt. Zeig mir doch bitte mal ein 100m Patchkabel 



> 3. Cat6 & RJ45 ist eigentlich schon überholt. Man könnte jetzt Cat7 verlegen und später dann auf RJ45 Nachfolgerdosen umbauen, was aber, wenn dann Cat7 schon wieder nicht mehr reicht? Ich mache einfach die Fußleiste ab, nehme das aktuelle Patchkabel raus und lege ein neues rein, fertig. Bei Wanddurchgängen muss natürlich so viel Platz sein, dass sich ein Stecker durchfädeln lässt.


Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die ihre Kabel in Leerrohren verlegen. Bitte erklär mir wie man da ein RJ45 Stecker durch bringt...



> 4. Kostengünstiger, da warum auch immer der laufende Meter Wandkabel sehr teuer ist. Dazu kommen noch 2 Wanddosen und 2 kurze Patchkabel. Mehr Geld für weniger Leistung, nur damit schicke Wanddosen hinterm Schreibtisch sind? Sehe ich nicht ein



Z.B. weil im Wandkabel die Adern einen grösseren Querschnitt haben 
Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass man wenn das Patchkabel beschädigt ist es einfach austauschen kann und nicht die Ganze Installation auseinander nehmen muss 

PS: Verlegekabel 50m 20€ Cat.6 Verlegekabel S-FTP/PIMF grau 50 m - KabelScheune.de
Patchkabel 50m 25€ Cat.6 Patchkabel RJ45 LAN Kabel S-FTP/PIMF weiß 50 m - KabelScheune.de


----------



## Stockmann (4. Dezember 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Murks... naja ist Ansichtssache.
> 
> Ich finde:
> 1. Der Übergang der Schirmung vom Kabel in der Wand zur Dose wird niemals so gut, (vorallem, wenn man ggf. an Einzelschirmung der neuen Standards denkt) wie bei einem komplett fertigen Patchkabel mit werksseitig verbauten Steckern.


Da kann man dir zustimmen, aber wenn man es gut auflegt ist dieser kleine Unterschied in der Schirmung absolut zu vernachlässigen (und dies gerade im Heimbereich).



4B11T schrieb:


> 2. Man hat nur eine gesteckte Verbindung am Router und eine Verbindung am PC. Das verlängert wiederum die mögliche Kabellänge ohne Bandbreitenverlust.


Zeit mir mal bitte einen Privathaushalt, der so lange Kabel verlegt, das eine Beeinträchtigung der Bandbreite zustande kommt.
Maximale länge bei CAT.5e sind 100 Meter (für Gbit).
Ich denke die wenigsten haben mehr als 25 Meter Einzelkabel verlegt.




4B11T schrieb:


> 3. Cat6 & RJ45 ist eigentlich schon überholt. Man könnte jetzt Cat7 verlegen und später dann auf RJ45 Nachfolgerdosen umbauen, was aber, wenn dann Cat7 schon wieder nicht mehr reicht? Ich mache einfach die Fußleiste ab, nehme das aktuelle Patchkabel raus und lege ein neues rein, fertig. Bei Wanddurchgängen muss natürlich so viel Platz sein, dass sich ein Stecker durchfädeln lässt.


Ich schaue mal kurz durch meine Glaskugel...... Glaskugel sagt Nein.

Man sollte auf sowas nichts drauf geben, vor 5 Jahren sagte mir schon einer das es bald 10Gbits im Privathaushalt gibt.
Solange die Preise dafür nicht besser werden (was derzeit einfach der Fall ist), wird es sich nicht durchsetzen.

Alternative: LWL
Damit gibt es keine Probleme (solange man den richtigen Typ verlegt).




4B11T schrieb:


> 4. Kostengünstiger, da warum auch immer der laufende Meter Wandkabel sehr teuer ist. Dazu kommen noch 2 Wanddosen und 2 kurze Patchkabel. Mehr Geld für weniger Leistung, nur damit schicke Wanddosen hinterm Schreibtisch sind? Sehe ich nicht ein



2 Wanddosen und 2x Patchkabel kosten zusammen keine 20€.
Kabel kostet pro Meter etwa 1€.
Dies ist ein relativ kleiner Betrag, dafür das man über Jahre ruhe hat.


----------



## Pu244 (5. Dezember 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> 3. Cat6 & RJ45 ist eigentlich schon überholt. Man könnte jetzt Cat7 verlegen und später dann auf RJ45 Nachfolgerdosen umbauen, was aber, wenn dann Cat7 schon wieder nicht mehr reicht? Ich mache einfach die Fußleiste ab, nehme das aktuelle Patchkabel raus und lege ein neues rein, fertig. Bei Wanddurchgängen muss natürlich so viel Platz sein, dass sich ein Stecker durchfädeln lässt.



CAT 7 oder CAT 7A wird für 40 GBit gebraucht, für 100 GBit wird es wohl CAT 8 werden, jedenfalls für 100m.

Wenn du die Kabel wirklich so schnell wechseln kannst, dann würde ich nur CAT 5 nehmen und sie dann tauschen.



4B11T schrieb:


> 2. Man hat nur eine gesteckte Verbindung am Router und eine Verbindung am PC. Das verlängert wiederum die mögliche Kabellänge ohne Bandbreitenverlust.



Die Verlegekabel dämpfen das Signal schwächer, deshalb sind höhere Reichweiten drin. Eine Kabelstrecke besteht aus bis zu 90m Verlegekabel, 2x5m Patchkabel und zwei Dosen und Stecker. Ein Patchkabel ist nur 2/3 so gut wie Verlegekabel. sprich nach etwa 70m ist man am Ende, je nachdem wie die Dämpfung so ist (man kann natürlich CAT7 Patchkabel nehmen, wo nur CAT 5 erforderlich ist, dann dürfte es auch weitergehen.



Stockmann schrieb:


> Man sollte auf sowas nichts drauf geben, vor 5 Jahren sagte mir schon einer das es bald 10Gbits im Privathaushalt gibt.
> Solange die Preise dafür nicht besser werden (was derzeit einfach der Fall ist), wird es sich nicht durchsetzen.



Würde ich nicht so sagen. In den USA haben sie lange CAT3 Kabel für 10 MBit Netzwerk verlegt, in Deutschland CAT5. Die Amis konnten mit speziellen Netzwerkkarten (die es schon lange nichtmehr gibt) 100 MBit rausquetschen, wer CAT5 genommen hat, der steht heute vor der Frage ob 10GBit möglich sind oder eben doch "nur" 2,5GBit.

Wenn es schwieriger zu verlegen ist, dann sollte man nicht an den paar Kröten sparen, auch wenn die Chance besteht, dass man damit doch nicht 100GBit übertragen kann, sondern nur 25 oder 50GBit.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Dezember 2017)

Hat einer von euch sowas überhaupt mal gebaut oder praktisch getestet? Bei einigen von euch denke ich mir immer ob das wissen nicht wirklich nur aus dem Bilderbuch kommt. Alles über CAT5e ist sowas von beschissen zu legen und bei den im Privatgebrauch üblichen Strecken ist alles darüber hinaus fast sinn-frei. Mit 30 Metern kommt man schon vom Keller ins erste Obergeschoss jeweils in den Zielraum. Da sind auch mit CAT5e mehr als 1Gbit drin.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Dezember 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch sowas überhaupt mal gebaut oder praktisch getestet? Bei einigen von euch denke ich mir immer ob das wissen nicht wirklich nur aus dem Bilderbuch kommt. Alles über CAT5e ist sowas von beschissen zu legen und bei den im Privatgebrauch üblichen Strecken ist alles darüber hinaus fast sinn-frei. Mit 30 Metern kommt man schon vom Keller ins erste Obergeschoss jeweils in den Zielraum. Da sind auch mit CAT5e mehr als 1Gbit drin.



Ja, ich habe schon bei mehr als einer Netzwerkverlegung mitgemacht, allerdings maximal nur Gigabit. Ich bin wie gesagt, der Meinung, das CAT5 prinzipiell ausreicht, allerdings sollte man, wenn Aufwand getrieben wird, gleich zu besseren Kabeln greifen.


----------



## Stockmann (7. Dezember 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch sowas überhaupt mal gebaut oder praktisch getestet? Bei einigen von euch denke ich mir immer ob das wissen nicht wirklich nur aus dem Bilderbuch kommt. Alles über CAT5e ist sowas von beschissen zu legen und bei den im Privatgebrauch üblichen Strecken ist alles darüber hinaus fast sinn-frei. Mit 30 Metern kommt man schon vom Keller ins erste Obergeschoss jeweils in den Zielraum. Da sind auch mit CAT5e mehr als 1Gbit drin.



Bin vom Beruf her FiSy und öfters kommt es mal vor das ich selber ein Kabel verlegen muss.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2017)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Alles über CAT5e ist sowas von beschissen zu legen und bei den im Privatgebrauch üblichen Strecken ist alles darüber hinaus fast sinn-frei.



Darum wollen die ja immer Patchkabel statt Verlegekabel nehmen ^^


----------

